# Woodgrain



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

I want my dash & radio bezel, woodgrain re done. Anybody know of some good websites and what type of pricing? Your suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Try either www.yearone.com or www.1aauto.com, I'm not too sure how helpful this is but it's worth a try


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.exoticwooddash.com/


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

here is the woodgrain i did for my 41 chevy i did it for un der 30bucks from stuff from homedepot basically what it is 

woodgrain contact paper
3m adhesive
and wood stain mixed with wood lacquer mix to wanted shade.

Dude i was not gonna pay somebody more than 400 dollars to get my woodgrain done so i said fuck it theres gotta be a better way and i found it . People who i have showened it to cannot belive i did it for under 30.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 4 2007, 05:39 AM~6899288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT, THAT LOOKS AWESOME! MAJOR PROPS!


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 4 2007, 01:37 PM~6901251
> *HOLY SHIT, THAT LOOKS AWESOME!  MAJOR PROPS!
> *


thnx man, people that i show it to also say dont tell nobody but i dont se any benifit from me keping it a secret, i still have people wanting me do their old school dashes.and if anybody out ther wants to try diferent things go for it dont be scared.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that looks sweet man..


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 4 2007, 03:39 AM~6899288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks good, I'm gonna try that....thanks


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Did you coat it with anything after you shaded with wood stain and lacquer mix/


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 5 2007, 11:46 PM~6915529
> *Did you coat it with anything after you shaded with wood stain and lacquer mix/
> *



nope


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 6 2007, 12:47 AM~6916053
> *nope
> *


I don't get what the stain and laqer would do if its contact paper not real wood right? I don't understand why you would need stain.I love the way it came out.did you just decide to do it or did someone tell you how to do it?


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 11 2007, 10:36 PM~6965265
> *I don't get what the stain and laqer would do if its contact paper not real wood right? I don't understand why you would need stain.I love the way it came out.did you just decide to do it or did someone tell you how to do it?
> *



It is contact paper and it was an experiment gone right. The contact paper to begin with was very light and i wanted a darker shade of contact paper but there was none available so i decided to mix laquer with stain and it worked very good. i was going to mix some clear coat and some kind of brown to give me a darker shade but the laquer stain mix worked perfect with out smudging the print in the contact paper or any peeling.

Hey Nim hopefully i can meet you at the picnics this year so i can check out your rides.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

what exactly did you use for that woodgrain dash? im planning to go tomorrow morning to go buy the stuff. and how did you apply the coats after, did you brush or spray?


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

getting the materials to do this tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

how about a red/black..... my idea was to make the grain black with the wood red in color. is the paper a type of peel and stick with added 3m for bonding? or would you have to glue it yourself?

that looks really good. had me thinking you went and shaved out some real wood at first.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

woodgrain contact paper? tried looking it up in homedepot.com no luck, and I know if I go to the store they're going to be like wtf??? so do you have the brand name for this, thank you btw that dash came out top notch
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jan 4 2007, 04:39 AM~6899288
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Job bro! how about a step by step on how to on this.  :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

its called cabinet and shelf liner, but has to be the one with sticky under so itll stick


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.acehardware.com/search/index.js...ct%20paper&sr=1


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------

